# Getting an OFII Appointment After Arriving on Long Stay Visa



## EUTraveler

Hi!

I recently arrived in France on my long stay visa. 🎉 I'm super happy to be here.

I want to be sure I'm following all protocols correctly to ensure that I can renew my visa / residence permit at the end of the year. As instructed, I registered and validated my visa at the following address: Étrangers en France

I have not been contacted for an OFII appointment yet, but I want to be sure that I get one scheduled. I'm in Toulouse / Occitanie. Does it make sense to call the OFII office here to be sure my appointment is scheduled? I'm hoping some people on the forum will have thoughts.

Thanks & Cheers!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depending on what sort of visa you have ("visiteur" vs. "vie privée et familiale" vs. ??) the OFII will get back to you when and if they need you to come in for meetings, classes or whatever. It can take 2 or 3 months depending on what other demands the OFII has to process. But for the "visiteur" visa, I'm not sure they require anything beyond validating your visa which you have apparently already done online. There may be a medical appointment, but the OFII will be in touch if that's the case.


----------



## mem1476

I came here on a visiteur visa last year and validated online as you just did. I eventually got called by the OFII Marseille (I lived initially in Bouches du Rhone) after quite a few months (at least 6 after arrival, about 4-5 after validation). When they called I had just moved to l'Aude, Occitanie. I told them this and they transferred my file to OFII Montpellier and said I should wait to hear from them for a medical appt. It took a long time, until I was renewing my visa. I called a few times to check in and they said "just keep waiting." Eventually I got someone who said "Huh, looks like we lost your file." They then hunted down my file and gave me an appt for a couple weeks out. Once I had the appt it was pretty straight forward and they said I would need my proof of completing the medical for my online TDS renewal, but I was never asked for it (for renewing online as a visiteur). 

All in all, I would say you're totally fine to sit back and relax for now. If you get to a couple months out from renewing your visa and still have heard nothing, call your local OFII office and ask what's going on and if you need to do a medical (I think you should, normally...). Otherwise, don't stress too hard about it - the ball is in their court for now and the only reason you need to do it is per their rules, but if they're slacking on calling you, that's affecting only them.

Good luck, and bienvenue!
M


----------



## bdelancy

Good - I am in a similar situation. i arrived in early February, promptly registered and have heard nothing since. I figure since I am now hanging out in the south of France, I am just not going to worry about it for quite a while.


----------



## mem1476

Good plan! I wouldn't be concerned at all until your visa renewal draws closer. That's the only time you ~might~ need it but should be proactive about it just in case. Until then, enjoy!


----------



## Xyz789

I didn't get my OFII letter until almost 6m after I had validated my visa. I would check how your local prefecture appointment system works - you might need to book your prefecture appointment before you get the OFII letter. Where I live, there is a 6m or so wait for appointments as there is no availability before then.


----------



## EUTraveler

I heard from OFII! I received a letter approximately a month an a 1/2 after arriving at the address I listed in my Visa documentation. I was given a date and time to get a chest x-ray and a date and time a week after the x-ray to meet with the OFII. All went to plan.

The x-ray appointment was straight-forward. I wasn't given anything acknowledging that I performed the x-ray, but the result was sent directly to OFII. The OFII appointment was also no problem. The OFII staff spoke English. They asked several questions, looked over my vaccination history and gave me some signed documents saying that I am all set.

I am wondering what the next step is for renewal of my visa next year, I am planning ahead. The doctor at the OFII mentioned that I could go to the local prefecture to get my Carte Vital. Does anyone know what I should do next to be sure I'll be set to renew the visa next year? I believe I need to file taxes and have completed the OFII interview. What are the next steps?

Thanks again all! This forum has been very helpful!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hang on to any and all documents they give you in the course of your OFII visits, interviews or whatever comes up. It will depend a bit on what kind of visa you are on - but what you'll be renewing is actually your titre de séjour (i.e. your residence permit). They will want to see that you have completed whatever OFII visits are required and that you still qualify under the terms of whatever visa it is that you entered the country with (i.e. student, family member of a French national, employee, etc.). They won't send you any reminders - but start checking the website of your local prefecture about 3 months before your current documents expire.


----------



## BackinFrance

The Préfecture does not issue carte vitale. Once you have been here 3 months you apply via CPAM.


----------



## bdelancy

BackinFrance said:


> The Préfecture does not issue carte vitale. Once you have been here 3 months you apply via CPAM.


How is that 3 months calculated? Do you have to be here 3 months and 1 day consecutively? or is the 3 months measured from your initial arrival even if you leave France briefly during that time?

To be specific, I first arrived with my visa on Feb 8. I stayed for 2 months and then went back to the US for 3 weeks. I returned to France again on May 3 and will probably be here for at least 2 months, but will probably leave again for a while after that. I will have easily been here more than 3 months n total, but not for 3 months consecutively.

Can I apply for my Carte vitale?


----------



## BackinFrance

bdelancy said:


> How is that 3 months calculated? Do you have to be here 3 months and 1 day consecutively? or is the 3 months measured from your initial arrival even if you leave France briefly during that time?
> 
> To be specific, I first arrived with my visa on Feb 8. I stayed for 2 months and then went back to the US for 3 weeks. I returned to France again on May 3 and will probably be here for at least 2 months, but will probably leave again for a while after that. I will have easily been here more than 3 months n total, but not for 3 months consecutively.
> 
> Can I apply for my Carte vitale?


It depends, CPAM has a range of documents you need to submit to prove you are actually resident in France. I am sure someone here has a link to the list, but IIRC it includes for example a utility bill.


----------



## bdelancy

BackinFrance said:


> It depends, CPAM has a range of documents you need to submit to prove you are actually resident in France. I am sure someone here has a link to the list, but IIRC it includes for example a utility bill.


Thanks - I will have no problem with that, because I own a home here and have for several years. My question relates specifically to the calculation of the 3 months and whether it must be 3 consecutive months.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The criteria for the 3 months is that you have been resident for that 3 months. And it depends a bit on the type of visa/residence permit you have. OK - we seem to have two different queries going here regarding the "3 months residence" thing.

For EU Traveler - no, you do not go to the prefecture for your Carte Vitale. The prefecture handles the carte de séjour, which is the card version of your residence permit that you'll get at the end of the period of validity of your "titre de séjour" (i.e. the validated visa in your passport that serves as your residence permit for your first year in France). 

The Carte Vitale is the card for the national medical insurance and for that you apply directly to CPAM after you have 3 months of residence (unless you are registered for social insurances through your employer or as part of your personal business set-up).

For bdelancy, the 3 months of residence you need to apply for the health cover is more than mere physical presence. But a 3 week absence shouldn't pose any particular problem as long as you have the necessary support to prove your residence in France and that you have met the terms of your visa (mainly that you have the necessary medical cover that was required for getting a visa). Your local CPAM office should be able to provide you with a list of the documents they will require when you go to take an appointment with them. Usually includes proof of residence (utility bills) and a birth certificate or other form of i.d. (like your passport with validated visa serving as your titre de séjour).


----------



## jweihl

After you've been resident for 3 months you apply for your social security number and coverage by assurance maladie (health insurance). You will fill out a form S1106a (Demand d'ouverture des droits à l'assurance maladie, Cerfa 15763*02). The second page of the form lists the required supporting documents. After you've filled out the form and assembled the documents, you'll mail them (use a tracked mail option) to your local CPAM office. After a random period of time you'll receive a request for more documents, or you'll receive a notification of your temporary or permanent social security number and an attestation de droits à l'assurance maladie. When you have the attestation, you're covered as of the date on the document. After that, you'll get another letter asking for a photo so they can produce your carte vitale (theoretically, I still haven't gotten that one). Get started here: https://www.ameli.fr/sites/default/.../s1106_-_demande_puma_-_assurance_maladie.pdf


----------



## bdelancy

jweihl said:


> After you've been resident for 3 months you apply for your social security number and coverage by assurance maladie (health insurance). You will fill out a form S1106a (Demand d'ouverture des droits à l'assurance maladie, Cerfa 15763*02). The second page of the form lists the required supporting documents. After you've filled out the form and assembled the documents, you'll mail them (use a tracked mail option) to your local CPAM office. After a random period of time you'll receive a request for more documents, or you'll receive a notification of your temporary or permanent social security number and an attestation de droits à l'assurance maladie. When you have the attestation, you're covered as of the date on the document. After that, you'll get another letter asking for a photo so they can produce your carte vitale (theoretically, I still haven't gotten that one). Get started here: https://www.ameli.fr/sites/default/.../s1106_-_demande_puma_-_assurance_maladie.pdf


Thank you very much - very helpful!


----------



## EUTraveler

With respect to renewing a long stay tourist visa and getting a carte de séjour after my first year in France. I have a few questions:

What documentation will be required in order to renew? Do I need to show that I have filed taxes in France?
Does the prefecture reach out at the time of renewal? I'm going to be travelling for a bit and will be moving to a different apartment in France. Will they try to mail me?

Thanks again all!


----------



## Bevdeforges

EUTraveler said:


> With respect to renewing a long stay tourist visa and getting a carte de séjour after my first year in France. I have a few questions:
> 
> What documentation will be required in order to renew? Do I need to show that I have filed taxes in France?
> Does the prefecture reach out at the time of renewal? I'm going to be travelling for a bit and will be moving to a different apartment in France. Will they try to mail me?
> 
> Thanks again all!


Assume you mean a long stay visitor visa/titre de séjour - as an "inactif" or retiree, I guess.

1. The "titre" or "carte" de séjour is a residence permit, and residence in France does make one subject to declaring taxes here. The exact documentation needed to renew your residence permit can vary from case to case and from one departement (préfecture) to the next - but depending on the timing, they can and often do ask for your latest avis d'imposition (income tax assessment).

2. No. Not generally. They expect you to keep tabs on your expiration date and to contact them about two or three months ahead of the end of your current titre de séjour's validity. I think many (if not most) prefectures allow you to start the renewal process using an online system - but if you have changed address by the time your residence document is due to be renewed, you should check the website for your new préfecture to see what they expect in terms of renewing.


----------



## EUTraveler

Thanks @Bevdeforges!

I'll be renewing my visitor visa (Type D, Visiteur) / titre de séjour. Please let me know if you have other thoughts about what to prepare! I am checking the prefecture website.

Thanks all! I can not say enough good things about this forum!


----------



## EUTraveler

It looks like, for the annual renewal one's VLS-TS, the process can be completed online (according to the official France government site and the following forum post.)






Étrangers en France







administration-etrangers-en-france.interieur.gouv.fr












"Visiteur" Carte de Sejour Now Renewable Online


According to The Local (for members at https://www.thelocal.fr/20210923/can-second-home-owners-in-france-can-get-a-carte-de-sejour/), "visiteur" cartes de séjour can now be renewed online, so no more trips to your local prefecture, except to pick up your new carte. Looks like the requirements...




www.expatforum.com





Does anyone know if this is the case? Has anyone done this recently? Thanks!


----------



## jweihl

EUTraveler said:


> It looks like, for the annual renewal one's VLS-TS, the process can be completed online (according to the official France government site and the following forum post.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Étrangers en France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> administration-etrangers-en-france.interieur.gouv.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Visiteur" Carte de Sejour Now Renewable Online
> 
> 
> According to The Local (for members at https://www.thelocal.fr/20210923/can-second-home-owners-in-france-can-get-a-carte-de-sejour/), "visiteur" cartes de séjour can now be renewed online, so no more trips to your local prefecture, except to pick up your new carte. Looks like the requirements...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the case? Has anyone done this recently? Thanks!


I am not sure that it can be done for every département, but yes it's in place and fairly easy. We made our online applications and received attestations of favorable decisions fairly rapidly. Now we're just waiting for our invitation to the prefecture to pay our stamps, get fingerprinted, and pick up our cartes de séjour.


----------



## dpdapper

Bevdeforges said:


> Assume you mean a long stay visitor visa/titre de séjour - as an "inactif" or retiree, I guess.
> 
> 1. The "titre" or "carte" de séjour is a residence permit, and residence in France does make one subject to declaring taxes here.


While I hesitate to disagree with Bev the Oracle 😉, I beg to differ. One can need a titre de séjour to be in France for longer than the 90-in-180-days allowed for residents of visa-waiver countries (e.g., USA) but at the same time not become a tax resident of France if, for example, one spends less than six months a year in France and maintains one’s fiscal domicile outside France.

So, I would say holding a titre de séjour gives you the right to reside in France full-time (and with it the obligation to pay taxes), but it does not automatically make you a tax resident. Indeed, I have never been asked to provide evidence of having filed tax returns when renewing my visiteur titre de séjour, and have been affirmatively told that I am only eligible for a muti-year titre de séjour once I have become a tax resident (and filed returns) 

Bev, do I have it wrong?


----------



## Bevdeforges

dpdapper said:


> One can need a titre de séjour to be in France for longer than the 90-in-180-days allowed for residents of visa-waiver countries (e.g., USA) but at the same time not become a tax resident of France if, for example, one spends less than six months a year in France and maintains one’s fiscal domicile outside France.


Sort of. Yes, you do need a titre de séjour in order to be in France for longer than 90 days at a time - but normally you would get a long stay visa for whatever period you plan on being in France.

Possession (or not) of a titre de séjour has little or nothing to do with your "tax residence" in France. That is determined by whether or not you meet any one of the three determinants:


> Article 4 B-1 of the French General Tax Code sets out the criteria for residence for tax purposes and stipulates that the following persons are considered to be residents of France for tax purposes :
> 
> Those who have their household or main residence in France,
> Those who carry on a professional activity, wage or non-wage, in France unless this employment is incidental,
> Those who have their main business interests in France,


Traditionally, the Fisc has claimed that there is a "presumption" of tax residence if someone spends 183 days or more in a given calendar year in France - though I haven't seen this stated directly in the last few years. Given that French law doesn't rely on the parsing of words that make up the statutes the way UK and US law does, it's hard to say whether having a titre de séjour or not would be the determining factor as to whether or not you are or are not considered resident for tax purposes.


----------



## dpdapper

Bevdeforges said:


> Possession (or not) of a titre de séjour has little or nothing to do with your "tax residence" in France. That is determined by whether or not you meet any one of the three determinants:


Exactly my point.


----------



## Bevdeforges

All I was trying to say (obviously, not very well) is that those with a long-stay visa may very well be "presumed" to be tax resident unless they can show why they aren't - similar to the "183 day rule" stuff.


----------

